# sdhci: problems with finding SD card on Toshiba Tecra A9

## goldie83

Hi. Can't figure out whats wrong with my cardreader on Toshiba Tecra A9.

After insterting a SD-Card no mmcblk device shows up in /dev.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

04:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 444e (rev 01)

05:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

05:0b.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

05:0b.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

```

uname -a:

```
Linux goldie 2.6.24-gentoo-r4-20080627-02 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 27 18:06:28 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

sdhci                  18244  0 

mmc_block              13188  0 

mmc_core               49476  2 sdhci,mmc_block

pcmcia                 36632  0 

yenta_socket           24652  1 

rsrc_nonstatic         10368  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            37336  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

iwl4965                98344  0 
```

After modprobe sdhci:

```
Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:05:0b.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci [sdhci_probe()]: found 1 slot(s)

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:0b.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci [sdhci_probe_slot()]: slot 0 at 0x88106000, irq 21

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00008900

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Present:  0x000a0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Int enab: 0x00ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x00ff00fb

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: Caps:     0x01e030b0 | Max curr: 0x00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie sdhci: ===========================================

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: SDHCI at 0x88106000 irq 21 DMA

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 1 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: clock 187500Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: clock 187500Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 1 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD0 arg 00000000 flags 000000c0

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD0): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: clock 187500Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD8 arg 000001aa flags 000002f5

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD8): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD5 arg 00000000 flags 000002e1

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req failed (CMD5): -123, retrying...

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req failed (CMD5): -123, retrying...

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req failed (CMD5): -123, retrying...

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD5): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: starting CMD1 arg 00000000 flags 000000e1

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD1): -123: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:39:13 goldie mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0
```

After inserting a SD-card:

```
Jun 28 12:40:51 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00000040

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 1 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: clock 187500Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: clock 187500Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 1 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD0 arg 00000000 flags 000000c0

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00000001

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD0): 0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: clock 187500Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD8 arg 000001aa flags 000002f5

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD8): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD5 arg 00000000 flags 000002e1

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req failed (CMD5): -110, retrying...

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req failed (CMD5): -110, retrying...

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req failed (CMD5): -110, retrying...

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD5): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 000000f5

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD55): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: starting CMD1 arg 00000000 flags 000000e1

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie sdhci [sdhci_irq()]: *** sdhci:slot0 got interrupt: 0x00018000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: req done (CMD1): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 28 12:40:52 goldie mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

```

----------

## brightjm

[quote="goldie83"]Hi. Can't figure out whats wrong with my cardreader on Toshiba Tecra A9.

After insterting a SD-Card no mmcblk device shows up in /dev.

lspci:

I  encounter  a similar issue.  Could you please have a look. Thanks.

The information is as follows:

esdhc: Argument: 0x00000000 | COMMAND: 0x00000000

Core :enter mmc power off1

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

esdhc :enter mmc power off1

Core :enter mmc power off2

mmc0: ESDHC at 0xe002e000 irq 42 DMA

Core Step1:enter mmc power up!

enter mmc host is not !

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 1 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: clock 400000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

esdhc: Argument: 0x00000000 | COMMAND: 0x00000000

mmc0: clock 400000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 1 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: starting CMD0 arg 00000000 flags 000000c0

mmc0: req done (CMD0): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: clock 400000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: starting CMD8 arg 000001aa flags 000002f5

mmc0: req done (CMD8): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

esdhc: Argument: 0x00000000 | COMMAND: 0x00000000

Core :enter mmc power off1

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

esdhc :enter mmc power off1

Core :enter mmc power off2

mmc0: ESDHC at 0xe002e000 irq 42 DMA

Core Step1:enter mmc power up!

enter mmc host is not !

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 1 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: clock 400000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

esdhc: Argument: 0x00000000 | COMMAND: 0x00000000

mmc0: clock 400000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 1 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: starting CMD0 arg 00000000 flags 000000c0

mmc0: req done (CMD0): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: clock 400000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: starting CMD8 arg 000001aa flags 000002f5

mmc0: req done (CMD8): -110: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Core :enter mmc power off1

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

esdhc :enter mmc power off1

Core :enter mmc power off2

----------

## Princess Nell

Does your kernel config have CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y ?

----------

